# Homemade flyspray?



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

I know there is alot of homemade remedies online for home made flyspray but which ingredients do you Guys use to make yours? I want something effective and some thing that doesn't sent my wallet :wink: some of the fly sprays I've seen are upwards of $20+! So please share your homemade remedies!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

Quick Fly Spray
18 oz white vinegar
2 Tbsp dish washing soap.
Mix in a 20 oz spray bottle and shake gently until well blended. You may add water to dilute.* Spray liberally on your horse


15 oz water
5 oz commercial fly spray ( any brand)
5 oz vinegar
2 oz vegetable oil
2 oz green Dawn dish soap


3 cups of water
¼ (one quarter) cup sugar
¼ (one quarter) cup white vinegar


Fly Spray Recipes
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## littleredridinghood (Jan 5, 2012)

I use 32 oz of white vinegar with 3 tbsp original scent dawn soap. Works wonderful


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

you dont need homemade stuff of questionalbe usefullness. Never buy premade flyspray. You are paying for water. Order the concentrates. Like this : Farnam Repel-Xp Concentrate - Horse.com

A quart of that makes a couple gallons of fly spray.


----------



## JanetsPaintedRayne (Apr 28, 2012)

This may be a dumb questions but the dish soap doesn't irritate the horses skin? Or is there just not enough in there to matter.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## littleredridinghood (Jan 5, 2012)

I haven't noticed an irritation on my horse from the soap, but I also rinse him off every day, let him dry and then apply a fresh coat so there isn't a build up of residue on his skin


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Repel XP is amazing! One bottle of that lasts me all through fly season. Well worth the $30.


----------



## OwnedByAlli (Nov 8, 2011)

Garlic!! Buy it in bulk and its cheeper. I love the stuff and it cant get washed off by the beautiful cumbrian summer weather  Apparently marmite is good too, but the flies are attracted to it before it gets inside them which makes for fliy meal times :/ Garlic minimises the need for sprays so I can get away with cheep stuff when others can't . Smells a bit mind...


----------



## Calming Melody (May 20, 2012)

I have always heard of just mixing vinegar and water


----------



## Jierda (May 18, 2012)

Try looking up Zephyr's Garden on facebook/google. She has developed a whole line of natural products for her own horses, and started selling them to people later. She also has a fly spray that according to many people works wonders - look it up and see what ingredients are in it (as far as I know, apple cider vinegar and a bunch of essential oils). On facebook or in the conversation archives on her website should also be a discussion about fly sprays, if I remember right. It would be well worth to look up.


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

My friend makes a mix of Listerine, vinegar, and water. In a 64 oz bottle he mixes 1/5 Listerine, 1/5 vinegar, and then the rest is water. It smells awful but it works amazing. He is the only guy out at the stable that doesn't have serious fly problems! Mostly everybody else buys spray at the store pre-made and it doesn't work worth crap, as Joe already said. 

Fun fact: Did you know that marigold flowers repel flies? This is why a lot of stables use marigolds to set in pots outside of stable doors. They just don't have a wide radius of repellent. They look pretty though too


----------



## chandra1313 (Jul 12, 2011)

cowgirl928 said:


> My friend makes a mix of Listerine, vinegar, and water. In a 64 oz bottle he mixes 1/5 Listerine, 1/5 vinegar, and then the rest is water. It smells awful but it works amazing. He is the only guy out at the stable that doesn't have serious fly problems! Mostly everybody else buys spray at the store pre-made and it doesn't work worth crap, as Joe already said.
> 
> Fun fact: Did you know that marigold flowers repel flies? This is why a lot of stables use marigolds to set in pots outside of stable doors. They just don't have a wide radius of repellent. They look pretty though too


 
Pyrethum, think I spelled it right is in a lot of insect repellents which is found in marigolds. My mamow always planted marigolds to repel bugs from her garden. 

I use vinegar, water and skin so soft from avon. At first it smells bad in the bottle but once its on the horse you only smell the skin so soft. I've done the garlic this spring for tics, had a bad outbreak of them until my guineas got control of the tick population. It seemed to work.


----------



## juliann95 (Apr 30, 2012)

Apple Cider Vinegar :]


----------



## Jerseycowgirl (May 20, 2012)

I find white vinegar has become my best friend. I plan on trying these homemade recipes.


----------



## AmazinCaucasian (Dec 10, 2010)

I use:

1 part water 
1 part Avon skin-so-soft
1 part Dawn dishwashing soap
1 part Vinegar 

(you can substitute mineral oil for skin-so-soft)

Any time you try a homemade fly spray, use caution on white-skinned horses, they're more sensitive


----------

